# Follis barn find, Simplex parts



## spomalley86 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey Cabers, 
I just picked up this Follis road bike from barn sale not too far from my place. The owner was going to take it to the scrap yard, as well as a nice brown collegiate, and a Motobecane Nomade. I hate seeing quality bikes like this sent to the scrapper. Anyway I was about to post this for sale but I am not well versed in road bikes and I dont have a clue as to what this bikes worth. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your help. If you are interested in this bike, let me know. 

Best Regards, 
Sean


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 13, 2014)

Late 60's early 70's bike. Brought in during the bike boom.
Value of 50-75. Even mint only has a value of approx 150.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 13, 2014)

Despite the bike boom, the French typically made solid quality stuff among a sea of low quality 10-speeds. It's definitely worthy of putting a few hours into and new shoes if you're not doing anything on a Saturday. If you live near a college town you shouldn't have a hard time selling it if you can put it in riding order.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 14, 2014)

as much as Anglophiles like to disdain the French, the modern lightweight bike owes more to Rene Herse and Alex Singer in Paris than any other historic makers (a tradition latched onto by Japanese in the '80s).  
Some limitations you run into with French bikes are BB threading and pedal threading.  
http://sheldonbrown.com/velos.html 
My college buddy rode a Nomad.  
The Mafac Racer brakes are highly desired on modern rando builds because they clear big tires and fenders, and the brake shoes are adjustable in three directions, giving them as much stopping power as cantis and easier to adjust.  Not saying you should necessarily part it out, but the brakes cleaned up could sell for $35.  
http://janheine.wordpress.com/2010/11/06/compass-bicycles-components-for-real-world-riders/


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 14, 2014)

I might be interested in it, what would you want for it? PM me


----------



## spomalley86 (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks cabers I appreciate the good info, from what research I have done this may be worth more in parts than it is whole. Thanks again for your help.
Sean


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 17, 2014)

i'd be interested in some of the parts


----------



## juvela (Aug 4, 2014)

has deformation to the top and down tubes from a head-on impact.  

caution suggested.


----------

